# you have to wonder if...



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The town has something in the water that is affecting the fish! Right now I have 2 fish in Quarantine and another that needs to be in too.A betta has a tumor in her mouth and another betta has a swollen face with her gill protruding.
3 out of 6 tanks have issues similar but different.
Each ill fish is breathing hard. 1 is wasting away - will eat worms but spits out flake, 1 has thin white poo interspersed with normal and one old glolight has a white patch on her back. Glo has been treated with antiparasitics and aquarisol and the other 2 have been treated with anti parasitic twice as well as anti fungal. 
The betta with the face problem is being treated in her own container with betta fix and the problem is resolving slowly.She could have been injured by the rambunctious rainbow fish.
I am careful to wash off my equipment between tanks- using free flowing hot water. i can't think of anyhting else that could be the cause of these issues. It is quite frustrating.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have anything to let your water age? I use 5 gallon water jugs to let the water sit and let all the chemicals evaporate out


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We recently did a big water change and immediately after we had a bloom and lost a couple fish. My husband and I have noticed that the water tastes different, so the water company probably changed the water chemistry for the season and of course, didn't notify anyone, because they're not required to.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You can call your local water company if you think there are some kind of contaminates in your water. They will check for everything.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

snyderguy- simply letting the water sit is usually not enough. you need to use a dechlorinator to get rid of all the toxins and heavy metals.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That too ^^. If your not adding a dechlorinator that's your problem right there.


----------

